# DNA soaking halfway to being dry



## 10x10turning (Jan 20, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has messed with the idea of smoothing out a rough turned bowl after about a month of drying and soaking it in DNA to see if it will dry faster? Will the wood still become deformed slightly or keep its shape better until its cured? Just a thought.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 20, 2017)

I really can't answer concerns re DNA soaking but my best guess is that you would expect to see distortion. I usually cover rough turned stuff with saw dust to slow the shrinkage and distortion. I guess time will tell


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2017)

Lots of people have tried soaking in DNA (myself included) and the results and opinions are all across the board. 

Personally I'm not a fan of it but some people are.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2017)

I put mine in a paperbag full of the turned shavings from the bowl. 

Patients Steven-san....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 21, 2017)

I have used DNA soaking but never the way you propose. I have always put it in the DNA straight from the lathe.
Just a guess but ... if it warps because the wood shrinks back on itself as it dries then the movement should be the same whether it is wet from water or wet from DNA. Just happens faster with DNA.
I have read a couple of articles where they suggest turning thinner for the rough out and this may help. Maybe on a 10" bowl instead of 1" think turn down to 3/4". 
I'm fairly sure it was Grumbine that suggest turning the foot thinner than the walls since the foot is side grain and loses water slower (this has nothing to do with a DNA soak).


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a neighbor that likes boiling blanks in a turkey fryer. It seems to work for him. Think he said for like 2 hours.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 22, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I have a neighbor that likes boiling blanks in a turkey fryer. It seems to work for him. Think he said for like 2 hours.




Just to clarify fer da newbie's - Boiling in water - not DNA, right?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 22, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Boiling in water - not DNA, right?


Yes water, hmmm boiling DNA might be a recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't know about the dna part, never used it. But I often turn pieces 3 times, the initial rough out, and then a while later, a few weeks (I find most of the movement occurs early in the drying process) then turn it again to near finished, being now thinner, this makes it become completely dry faster, then the final turn. Don't always do this, but when I'm in a hurry, it helps....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 10x10turning (Jan 23, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I have a neighbor that likes boiling blanks in a turkey fryer. It seems to work for him. Think he said for like 2 hours.


I have thought about boiling it.... maybe ill re-turn a roughed bowl and boil it to see what happens. This weekend I re-turned a couple bowls and soaked them in DNA for 24 hours and ill check in a week to see if there is any splitting.


----------



## 10x10turning (Jan 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I don't know about the dna part, never used it. But I often turn pieces 3 times, the initial rough out, and then a while later, a few weeks (I find most of the movement occurs early in the drying process) then turn it again to near finished, being now thinner, this makes it become completely dry faster, then the final turn. Don't always do this, but when I'm in a hurry, it helps....


Do you initially rough turn it larger then the 10% rule with the intent of re-turning it a couple times?


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 23, 2017)

Len does the whole blank before any roughing. I don't see why you couldn't rough it out. Maybe leave it thick.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 23, 2017)

10x10turning said:


> Do you initially rough turn it larger then the 10% rule with the intent of re-turning it a couple times?


Yea, around 10%. I varies with the wood though. Mesquite barely moves, eucalyptus moves a lot...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 10x10turning (Jan 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, around 10%. I varies with the wood though. Mesquite barely moves, eucalyptus moves a lot...


Thats good to know, thanks


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2017)

Steven, the folks I know who boil wood seems to use about an hour per inch of thickness and let the wood cool completely in the water before removing it. I think it's mostly done with madrone (and maybe olive), but I don't see why it couldn't be tried with other woods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Feb 11, 2017)

Anybody know about boiling and live edge? I feel like it might pull the bark off. I rough turned a burl bowl. Inside the burl is 25% and the rim and stuff is like 17-20%. I want to finish this piece badly but don't want to ruin it. 

I saw a video of a fella who boiled massive hollow forms, then let them cool. Then soak on DNA followed by a couple weeks of rack drying... 
seems cool only problem is.... this bowl was turned on a friend's pm4224b
I cant even remount on my lathe and he lives 2 hours away.
I have to sand everything into place lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

